

Silent Circle announces ultra-private, ultra-expensive Blackphone - jconley
http://pando.com/2014/02/24/idealism-costs-silent-circle-announces-ultra-private-ultra-expensive-blackphone/

======
oxalo
I don't particularly like the misleading headline saying its 'ultra-
expensive.' $629 is a standard flagship price for smartphones. It's just a
phone with qualifications like this one will never get carrier subsidies, so
it comes off as 'expensive' to an average consumer. This phone isn't targeting
average consumers though.

